# Silvia  Happy Anniversary **5000**



## cuchuflete

*5*000 Congratulazioni!!!
*The Truckload of Nutella should arrive shortly.


* *Thanks for all your fine help.

Un abbraccio,
Cuciu*​


----------



## Jana337

*Molti auguri!

Jana*
​


----------



## Magg

Enhorabuena Y Muchas Felicidades!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DDT

*GRANDE SILVIA!!!* ​*GRANDE SILVIA!!!* ​*GRANDE SILVIA!!!* ​*GRANDE SILVIA!!!* ​*GRANDE SILVIA!!!* ​*GRANDE SILVIA!!!* ​*GRANDE SILVIA!!!* ​
DDT

P.S. La Nutella me la pappo tutta io, UFFFAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Philippa

Any Nutella left for me?.....I've got my spoon ready!!!  

*  Congratulations, Silvia!!  ​ *   

Maybe, eventually, one day, tortuga-style slowly I'll be able to give you some Nutella and white chocolate postbirthday cake!!

Love Philippa


----------



## winnie

felicitazioni vivissime!

grazie per la dedizione ai forum e per la qualità dei tuoi interventi!


----------



## Phryne

*

Congratulations!!!!!*​ 
​


----------



## ILT

Silvia ... CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS.

Well, you get the idea 

ILT


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Felicitazioni Silvia!

5,000 congratulations!


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Silvia! Thank you for all your help and for sharing your thoughts and ideas.


----------



## Whodunit

_*GIÁ QUASI 10,000 MESSAGGIOS...  ​   * _


----------



## VenusEnvy

Silvia: Here's a warm hug for you. Congrats, gf!


----------



## te gato

Sooooo sorry I'm late...

Congratulations on 5000!!! Silvia..
hugs from here..
tg


----------



## leenico

*Happy 5,000 Silvia*. Mille grazie per tuoi aiuto. Lee


----------



## funnydeal

*Congratulations Silvia*​


----------



## Alfry

clap clap clap clap.... clap.
un applauso da parte mia (a dire il vero, non contando i puntini, sono 5) 
complimenti


----------



## walnut

Grande Silvia!!!  Walnut


----------



## Phryne

WOW, 5,000!!!!  I'm just wondering... do you have 110 to spare?  (I can manage the other 5...) 
 
 *!!!!!FELICIDADES!!!!! 


*​


----------

